# UK & Ireland TIMBER YARDS - PLEASE Add Your Favourites



## Newbie_Neil

Hi all,

I am setting up a list of *UK and Ireland* timber yards and the offerings that they provide.


*ADDING a new timber yard/s?*
Please post *JUST* the name of the yard, it's location and, if known, the web site address in this thread (*NOT ANY DETAILS such as opening times*). The detail will be added in a separate 'Notes' thread, once the yard has been set up.


*POSTING DETAILS about a timber yard?*
Please click 'Notes' on the right hand side for the yard that you want to update. If it says *Notes WIP* it means that the yard is set up, but we are not yet ready to request details about the yard. There is sometimes a short wait for detail requests, this is so that we do not fill the board with timber yard threads.


*NB We STRONGLY RECOMMEND that you CHECK OPENING DAYS AND TIMES.


NEW to BUYING Hardwood?*
If you are new to buying hardwood, you MUST READ this EXCELLENT thread by Custard.


Thanks,

Neil

For *Veneers* please see Capital Crispin (London).

*You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.

England*


*Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​BerkshireBarlows WoodyardNewbury------------Notes Barlows Woodyard NewburyBristolRobbins TimberBristolYesNoYesSee NotesNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Robbins TimberBristolEastman TimberBedminster, Bristol------------Notes Eastman TimberCambridgeshireMAC TimbersPeterboroughYesSelf SelectNoNoPer Cu FtYesYesLimitedNoYes1 manYesNotes MAC TimbersCheshireRichard Potter TimberNantwichVeryNoYesNoYesYesYesYesYesYesMicroYesNotes Richard Potter TimberCornwallCornwall HardwoodCamborneYesSelf, BY APPT?NoNoYesNoNoNoYesSmallYesNotes Cornwall HardwoodCornwallWoodstockFalmouthYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesSometimesYesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes WoodstockCumbriaG &amp; S Specialist TimberPenrith---------Yes--Notes G &amp; S Specialist TimberDevonBeach BrothersExeter------------Notes Beach BrothersDevonNew World TimberExeter------------Notes New World TimberDerbyshireCharles Gregory &amp; SonsTansley, Matlock------------Notes Charles GregoryDerbyshireSV TimberIlkeston------------Notes SV TimberDorsetChristchurch TimberChristchurch------------Notes Christchurch TimberEast SussexHome of WoodRye---------Yes--Notes Home of WoodEssexBlumsom TimberBarkingNoEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes BlumsomsEssexHardwood Offcut ShopBrentwoodYesSelf Select??YesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Hardwood Offcut ShopEssexThorogoodsArdleigh, ColchesterYesSee Notes??NoYesYesYes??Large?Notes ThorogoodsGloucestershireInternational TimberParkend, Lydney------------Notes International TimberGloucestershireNicks timberGloucesterSee NotesSee NotesYesNoNoSee NotesSee NotesYesYes?MediumYesNotes Nicks TimberHampshireBamptonsSouthamptonYesSelf Select?NoNoYesYesYesYesNoSmallYesNotes BamptonsHampshireChandlers Ford TimberEastleighVerySelf SelectLocallyNoNoNo, but will orderNo, but will orderYesYesNoSmallYesNotes Chandlers Ford TimberHampshireGerry&#39;s TimberAndoverYesSelf Select?NoNoYes?YesYesNoSmallYesNotes Gerry&#39;s TimberHampshireGoodwillieWaterloovilleYesSelf SelectYesNoPer Cu FtYesSometimesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Goodwillie TimberHampshireSoffe TimberSouthampton------------Notes Soffe TimberHampshireTotton TimberTotton, SouthamptonReasonablySelf SelectYesLimitedNoLimitedLimitedYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Totton TimberHerefordshireGood brothersLeominster------------Notes Good BrothersHerefordshireWhitney SawmillsWhitney-on-Wye, Hereford------------Notes Whitney SawmillsHertfordshireChiltern TimberHemel HempsteadSee NotesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesYesYesYesMediumYes, chargeableNotes Chiltern TimberHertfordshireGreen TimberSawbridgeworth------------Notes Green TimberHertfordshireTernexWelwynSee NotesSelf SelectSee NotesNoNoOak, sometimesLimitedYesNo, but will orderNoMediumYesNotes TernexHertfordshireWatford TimberWatford------------Notes Watford TimberKentEast Kent TimberChartham, Canterbury------------Notes WIPKentJW TimberMarden, TonbridgeSee NotesSelf Select if quietYesNoNoLimitedYesLimitedYesNoMediumNoNotes JW TimberKentMorgan TimberRochesterYesEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesSee NotesLargeYesNotes Morgan TimberKentStiles and BatesSutton, DoverYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectYesYesYesSee NotesSee NotesYesNoYesSmallYesNotes Stiles and BatesKentTimberlineTonbridgeYesSelf SelectYesYesSomeSee NotesSee NotesSee NotesNoYes1 ManYesNotes TimberlineKentWealden OakEdenbridge------------Notes Wealden OakLeicestershireRowan Woodland ProductsWhitwickYesYes, see notesLarge ordersNoYesYesNoNoNoYes1 man & 1 woman?Notes RowanLeicestershireSV TimberSouth WigstonYes, See NoteSupervisedYesYesNo, OnlineNoNoYes, See NotesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes SV TimberLeicestershireWhitmoresClaybrooke MagnaFairlyAppointmentYesNoNoYesYesYesNo?Med/Lge?Notes WhitmoresLincolnshireLincolnshire WoodcraftStamfordYesSelf SelectYesYesYesLimitedLimitedNoNoYes1 Man?Notes Lincolnshire WoodcraftLondonCapital Crispin (VENEERS)Beckton ,LondonYesSelf Select-No-VeneersVeneersNoNoNo--Notes Capital CrispinLondonMoss & CoPerivale------------Notes Moss & CoLondonE Roberts TimberEdmontonYesSelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumNoNotes E RobertsLondonSL HardwoodsCroydonYes-YesYes----Yes-MediumYesNotes SL HardwoodsWest MidlandsDawson Brothers TimberDudley------------Notes Dawson BrothersNorthantsEnglish Hardwoods
Geddington SawmillGeddingtonYesCall firstSelf SelectNo?NoNoNo1 ManYesNotes English HardwoodsNorthantsAndy HarrisonKetteringYesCall firstSelf SelectYesNoSomeSomeSomeYesNo1 ManYesNotes Andy HarrisonNottinghamshireBrooks BrothersNottingham------------Notes Brooks BrothersNottinghamshireCarlton WoodmillCrewell------------Notes Carlton WoodmillNottinghamshireGibbs & DandyNottingham------------Notes Gibbs and DandyOxfordshireAcorn TimberKingston Bagpuize, Abingdon------------Notes Acorn TimberOxfordshireBarlows WoodyardCombe MillYes, See NoteSelf Select &AppointmentNoNoNoNoNoPressure TreatedNoNoMedium?OxfordshireCJ Clarke TimberWitneyNoWith DifficultyYesNoNoSomeNoYesYesNoMediumYesNotes CJ ClarkeOxfordshireDeep In WoodBesselsleigh, AbingdonYesSelf Select, By ApptLocallyNoSomeYesLimitedNoNoNo1 man bandYesNotes Deep in WoodOxfordshireEynsham Park SawmillNorth Leigh, WitneyYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesNoYesNoNoMediumYesNotes Eynsham ParkOxfordshireTimbmetStanford In The ValeNoNoSee NoteNoNoLimitedYesSee NoteYesNoLargeNoNotes TimbmetOxfordshireAK TimmsBrize NortonYesSelf SelectYes?No?NoYesYesNoBuilders MerchantsYesNotes AK TimmsSomersetInteresting TimbersEmborough, Near WellsYesBy AppointmentYesNo, by Email or PhoneNoYesNoSomeNoYesSmallYesNotes Interesting TimbersSomersetTaunton TimberTauntonYesSelf SelectLocallyNoMostlyYesYesYesYesSee NotesSmallSee NotesNotes Taunton TimberSomersetYandlesMartockYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesSomeSomeYesLargeYesNotes YandlesStaffordshireHymor TimberStoke-on-TrentYesSelf Select See NotesYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Hymor TimberSurreySurrey TimbersGuildfordYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Surrey TimbersWest SussexEnglish Woodlands TimberCockingYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYes?NoNo?Med/LgeYesNotes English Woodlands TimberWest SussexW L WestSelham, PetworthYesYesYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMed/LgeYesNotes WL WestWarwickshireSykes TimberAtherstoneYesSelf Select in Offcuts Area Appnt Main YardYesNoYes Offcuts, No in YardYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Sykes TimberWiltshireBarlows WoodyardPewsey------------Notes Barlows Woodyard PewseyWiltshireEast Brothers TimberSalisbury------------Notes East BrothersWiltshireTimportsCastle Eaton, SwindonYes, Ring FirstYesYesNoNoNoOnly Oak, All GradesNoNoNoSmallYesNotes TimportsWiltshireTyler HardwoodsShalbourne, MarlboroughNot ReallySelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYes?NoVery LargeNoNotes Tyler HardwoodsWiltshireVastern TimberRoyal Wootton BassettNot ReallyMachined Oak OnlyYesNoNoYes?NoNoNoLargeNoNotes Vastern TimberWorcestershireDavies TimberWythallSee NotesSee NotesYesYesNoSomeSomeYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Davies TimberWorcestershireGood TimberDroitwich------------Notes Good TimberNorth YorkshireDuffield TimberMelmerby, RiponYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectSee NotesNoYesLimitedYesYesNoYesLargeYesNotes Duffield TimberNorth YorkshireScawton SawmillScawton, ThirskMostly, see NotesKind of, see NotesYesYesNoYesLimitedDouglas FirYesNoSmallYesNotes Scawton SawmillWest YorkshireBritish HardwoodsKeighley------------Notes British Hardwoods


----------



## Newbie_Neil

*You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.

Wales*


*Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​Bridgend County BoroughNottage TimberPyle, Bridgend------------Notes Nottage TimberCardiffMon TimberCardiff------------Notes Mon Timber (CARDIFF)CarmarthenshireDickmans SawmillWhitland------------Notes Dickmans SawmillCarmarthenshireTimbermanBronwydd, CarmarthenYesSelf Select?NoYesYesYesYesNoYesSmallYesNotes TimbermanCarmarthenshireTowy TimberLlandeilo------------Notes Towy TimberConwyHoyle HardwoodsLlangernyw, Nr Abergele------------Notes Hoyle HardwoodsWest GlamorganHancock & BrownSwansea------------Notes Hancock & BrownWest GlamorganDG HeathPontarddulais, Swansea------------Notes D G HeathWest GlamorganSwansea Timber & PlySwansea------------Notes Swansea Timber & PlyGwentIsca WoodcraftsNewport------------Notes Isca WoodcraftsGwentMon TimberNewport------------Notes Mon Timber (NEWPORT)MonmouthshireWentwood Timber CentreCaldicotYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesNoSee NotesNoSee NotesSmallNoNotes WentwoodPembrokeshireOrielton MillHundleton, Pembroke------------Notes Orielton Mill


----------



## Newbie_Neil

*You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.

Scotland*




*Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​BordersReal Wood StudiosNear Ancrum, JedburghYesPhone FirstNoNoYesYesNo?See NotesNoSmallYesNotes Real Wood StudiosDumfriesNatural Woodcraft
Glengap, TwynholmPhone firstFifeScottish Sawmilling ServicesDen of Lindores, CuparYesBoth, See NotesNoNoNoYesNoYesNoNoSmallYesNotes Scottish Sawmilling ServicesFifeScottish WoodOakley, DunfermlineYesBothLarge OrdersNoYes, ex-vatYesNoYesNoNoMediumYesNotes Scottish WoodLanarkshireLanarkshire HardwoodsAuchengray, CarnwathYesYesYesYesYes, but not sawn boardsYesNoNoNo?1-Man/ SmallYesNotes Lanarkshire HardwoodsPerthshireBrodie's TimberDunkeld, Perth------------Notes Brodie's Timber


----------



## Newbie_Neil

*You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.

Northern Ireland*


*Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​BelfastMcGregor HardwoodBelfastYes'ishSelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYesNoNoMediumNoNotes McGregor HardwoodCounty AntrimThe Wood ShedTemplepatrick------------Notes The Wood ShedCounty AntrimOcean HardwoodCarrickfergus------------Notes Ocean HardwoodCounty DownBallytrim SawmillsDownpatrickVerySelf Select?NoNoYesYesYesNoSee Notes1 ManYesNotes Ballytrim SawmillsCounty DownMcCall TimberDownpatrick------------Notes McCall TimberCounty DownMurdock HardwoodsNewry------------Notes Murdock HardwoodsCounty FermanaghCreightonsLisbellaw------------Notes Creightons


----------



## Newbie_Neil

*You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.

Ireland*


*Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​County KildareThe carpentry StoreNaas------------Notes The Carpentry StoreDublinAbbey WoodsDublin 12------------Notes WIPDublinBrooksInchicore, Dublin 12------------Notes WIPDublinMorgans TimberClondalkin, Dublin 22------------Notes WIPDublinQuinn HardwoodsDublin 12YesSelf SelectCan arrangeNoNoNoYesRed DealNoNoSmallNoNotes Quinn HardwoodsDublinWoodworkersTerenure, Dublin 6W------------Notes WIP


----------



## Newbie_Neil

Reserved for future growth


----------



## Newbie_Neil

When recommending additions to the tables, please provide as much information below as possible. You can cut and paste the template below, and if you don't know all of the information, fill in as much as you can and leave the rest blank. 

Country:
Region
Vendor name:
Town/City:
Hobby friendly (yes or no):
Self select:
Home delivery (yes or no):
Online ordering (yes or no):
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no):
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
Manufactured boards (yes or no):
Turning blanks (yes or no):
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.):
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no):
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor):

As the tables are updated, the posts in this thread recommending the additions will be removed to help keep this thread easier to navigate. If you create a new thread with the information, then the link to that thread will be added to the Notes field in the table.


----------



## Mike-W

Hampshire Wood Suppliers.
Paul Goulden.
Vernham Dean, NW Hampshire.
http://www.hampshirewoodsuppliers.co.uk/contact_us.html


----------



## mrbadexample

West Midlands - Great Barr Sawmills

greatbarrsawmills


----------



## HLA91

Woodcraft 82
Pyle, Bridgend
CF33 6BJ
http://www.woodcraft82.com/


----------



## Hlsmith

Not a full blown timber yard but may be of use to some people 

French oak sleepers

Outwood hill , Surrey

https://oakandwood.co.uk


----------



## maznaz

I've bought twice now from Albion Timber on the outskirts of Sheffield. Loads of wood and a nice view of the city!

https://www.albiontimber.co.uk/


----------



## kevinlightfoot

Hymor timber Stoke on Trent.


----------



## Spectric

Hi there

WE Holden, Laithes Mill, near Penrith in Cumbria. 017684 84356 

Good old fashioned timber yard with freindly service and good advice. Also joinery services.


----------



## Fidget

Chilworth Timber Company Ltd
Lower Chilworth Farm
Milton Common
Nr Thame
OXON
OX9 2JS

E: [email protected]

Just found this company, very friendly, large stocks of all the most popular woods although I didn't see any turning blanks, milling facility. Happy to let you choose your own boards.

(Edit) Ex Timbmet Oxford without the attitude!


----------



## robgul

Two for the list (although I'm struggling to read any of the listings as the code seems to have gone mad!)

Davies Timber at Wythall, S Birmingham - big selection of hardwoods

Cutlist at Chinnor, near High Wycombe - not a timber merchant as such but laser precision cutting of panel material (plywood, MDF etc) that they also supply


----------



## robertc4022

Declan byrne & sons Carlow
Timber & hardware merchants.
Good selection of hardwood and softwood


----------



## peter-harrison

AC Timber, 
54 Lancaster Way business park,
Witchford 
Ely,
Cambs
CB6 3NW


----------



## Balkanbro

Wellington Timber Co. Wellington Somerset.


----------



## Chris_Pallet

Riverside Timber Recycling Project 
Essex 
Riverside Timber Recycling Project
Mill, Ongar Rd, Passingford Bridge, Romford RM4 1RD
07874 207822








Riverside Timber Recycling Project · Mill, Ongar Rd, Passingford Bridge, Romford RM4 1RD, United Kingdom


★★★★★ · Recycling center




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## DamoF

Paterson Timber

140 Elliot St, 
Glasgow, 
G3 8EX, 
Scotland









Paterson timber Limited


Timber merchants in Glasgow supplying joinery quality hardwoods, softwoods and veneered products.




www.paterson-timber.com


----------



## RickSmith2020

Kiln-Dried Hardwoods, Kilruddery near Bray, County Wicklow, Ireland. Huge selection of hardwoods, mostly domestic but some exotic. Run by a nice guy called Neal

Pat Staunton’s wood yard, Glenealy, County Wicklow. Good selection of hard and softwood. Seen some amazing pieces of furniture being made there, including a massive live edge redwood kitchen table. Very reasonable prices

Neither of these wood yards seem to have any online presence


----------



## MrSafferty

Surrey Timbers is my local yard and they do offer online ordering - it doesn't include everything they stock, but even so.

Just thought it worth a mention


----------



## Mal-110

Hello,
One to add for the Northwest as they seem a little under represented.
Houghton Timber
High Walton Mill
nr Preston
Lancashire
PR5 4DG
01772 323566


They have two premises and are trying to arrange one of them to be the store and the other the workshop so at the moment a tad disorganised but have a really good supply. They are hobbyist friendly and to a fair extent they let you wander around but its best to ask. They will dimension the timber for you. They have live edge boards and have sourced and processed timber locally.
As part of the reorganisation they recognise small hobbyist's take up too much time to deal with so they are trying to prepare boards for self selection in the warehouse at the mill. Customers just popping in distract the staff from their jobs preparing, wood for large orders, is something they are trying to avoid. Nevertheless they are still keen to help out where they can.
Not too bad on prices, which are not on display but will be given accurately when asked.

I use them, I like them, but get frustrated slightly with the time it takes from order to receiving the boards. They have been busy of late and have staff shortages so I am not too critical.

Mal


----------



## MikeK

Thanks, Mal!

There are a few additions in this thread. I'll update the list when I have time and remove the posts requesting the additions in order to keep the thread uncluttered.


----------



## thetyreman

I think Tree Station should be added to the list:

Tree Station,
Vaughan St,
West Gorton.
Manchester
M12 5FQ

very hobbyist friendly, they told me they can cut anything to size as well if you go with a cutting list, they have a wide selection of hardwoods including some rare ones like pear, english cherry, english elm, they allow self selection, I never felt rushed at all, prices are very reasonable as well, highly recommended.

Ben.


----------



## RobertCarter

I use two timber yards.

Nigel Fleckley at English hardwoods (Geddington Sawmill, Geddington, NN14 1AJ) for locally sourced English timbers (oak, beech, elm, ash, sycamore etc) and also bog oak. 

More locally to me in London, I use E Roberts & Sons (Timber Yard, Ash Wharf, London, N18 3AB) who provide many hardwoods (American walnut, cherry, oak, European oak, Maple, Sapele etc).

Both allow self selection and are most helpful.


----------



## Illy

Mal-110 said:


> Hello,
> One to add for the Northwest as they seem a little under represented.
> Houghton Timber
> High Walton Mill
> nr Preston
> Lancashire
> PR5 4DG
> 01772 323566
> 
> 
> They have two premises and are trying to arrange one of them to be the store and the other the workshop so at the moment a tad disorganised but have a really good supply. They are hobbyist friendly and to a fair extent they let you wander around but its best to ask. They will dimension the timber for you. They have live edge boards and have sourced and processed timber locally.
> As part of the reorganisation they recognise small hobbyist's take up too much time to deal with so they are trying to prepare boards for self selection in the warehouse at the mill. Customers just popping in distract the staff from their jobs preparing, wood for large orders, is something they are trying to avoid. Nevertheless they are still keen to help out where they can.
> Not too bad on prices, which are not on display but will be given accurately when asked.
> 
> I use them, I like them, but get frustrated slightly with the time it takes from order to receiving the boards. They have been busy of late and have staff shortages so I am not too critical.
> 
> Mal



The self selection idea sounds good because I used to use them but stopped when they basically said they were too busy to bother with me, even though I only ever bought stuff as stocked and dimensioned it myself. They are local so I would like to get back to using them.


----------



## Mal-110

Hi Illy
You are right they have said that to me. They think they don't make any profit from selling to hobbyist's. I just tend to ignore it, as I struggle to find anyone else close to me. I am waiting for about 50 running feet of Western Red Cedar. I only want it square and planed. Its just a bit of organisation thats needed, hopefully they are getting there.

Mal


----------



## giantbeat

recently had amazing service in West Yorkshire, Ossett hardwoods, only needed one board of Poplar, msg'd them over Instagram one evening, had a reply first thing next day, an hour later i had my hands on a 2 x 8.5 x 120" PAR board


----------



## Stan_LIT

Hi if anyone in Kent area I have used twice now

Odds Timber - Supplying quality timber for over 65 years

They are located in Sittingbourne really friendly staff and helpful.
Address is 
ODDS TIMBER
crown quay lane
Sittingbourne
ME10 3JB
tel. 01795470844


----------



## Bigbadmarky

I use these guys quite a bit:

Country: *England*
Region: *South West*
Vendor name: *Bristol Wood Recycling Project*
Town/City: *Bristol*
Hobby friendly (yes or no): *Yes*
Self select: *Yes*
Home delivery (yes or no): *not sure*
Online ordering (yes or no): *not sure*
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): *yes*
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes (but its pot luck)*
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes (but its pot luck)*
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):*yes (but its pot luck)*
Manufactured boards (yes or no): *yes (but its pot luck)*
Turning blanks (yes or no): *not sure*
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): *medium*
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): *yes (but its pot luck)*
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): *They stock all manner of reclaimed and recycled wood. Great for bits of wood for small projects. *

I've used these chaps a lot of times. They're always friendly and welcoming. I like a good rummage around their odds and sods bins and recently picked up some pieces of oak and walnut for less than a tenner. 









BWRP HOME PAGE


Keeping you connected to our journey. We love help and educate people on how to use and buy reclaimed wood. Pop in for a chat any time!




www.bwrp.org.uk





Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Rich_N

Exotic Hardwoods
Ipstones, Staffordshire 








Home - Exotic Hardwoods UK


EXOTIC HARDWOODS UK The number one shop for Exotic Hardwoods and Timbers from across the World. SHOP NOW Shop Exotic Hardwoods & Timbers Woodturning Blanks Lumber & Micro Lumber Longbows Instrument Woods Pen Blanks & Lace Bobbins Knife & Razor Makers Wood Specials Table Slabs Cues Box &...




exotichardwoodsukltd.com


----------



## nickds1

Gaza Timber, Sevenoaks Weald, Kent





Gaza Timber In Kent. A Proper Timber & Builders Merchant :-)


Gaza Timber in Kent friendly timber and builders merchant Sevenoaks Weald personal service competitive prices friendly advice help free parking




www.gazatimber.co.uk


----------



## Dr Al

I've only been to this place once (I'm quite new to all this wood stuff), but thought it was worth including:

Country: *England*
Region: *South West*
Vendor name: *Williams British Hardwoods*
Town/City: *Frampton-on-Severn, Gloucestershire*
Hobby friendly (yes or no): *Not really sure what this means, but they were happy for me to pick through a pile of big planks and pick a couple. Most of the stock is big boards although some offcuts were available too. I don't think they mind cutting stuff into shorter lengths as long as the leftover piece is still sell-able. A lot of the boards are wide and thick.*
Self select: *Yes, by appointment. Wood is stacked in a big, hot barn (probably a kiln really) and you might not be popular if you want something from the bottom of the pile*
Home delivery (yes or no): *not sure*
Online ordering (yes or no): *certainly not via a web-shop; they might accept email orders*
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): *no*
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes: oak, ash, elm, european walnut, cedar of lebanon, cherry, sycamore, london plane, beech, apple, yew, lime*
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *no*
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *no*
Manufactured boards (yes or no): *no*
Turning blanks (yes or no): *no*
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): *small I think*
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): *some, or they might cut them up for you. The bits I got went on the roof bars.*
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): *Specialise in British-grown wood. Visits by appointment only. It was my first experience of a timber yard so I don't have much to compare it to. It's based on a farm and that seems to affect when appointments are available. I asked to come just after lunch but they wanted me to arrive a few hours later so they could finish ploughing a field!*

Link: Hardwood suppliers | Williams British Hardwoods


----------



## MikeK

Bigbadmarky said:


> I use these guys quite a bit:





Dr Al said:


> I've only been to this place once (I'm quite new to all this wood stuff), but thought it was worth including:



Thank you! This is the level of detail needed to populate the table.


----------



## Spamchops

F. T Nixon and Son, Northend, Wisbech, Cambs. Amazing proper old fashioned woodyard, like a labyrinth full of odd nooks and crannies. Fantastic lovely people. Hardwood, softwood, screws, varnish, everything and they make stuff for people as well.


----------



## C64

One man band Bruce at SaundersSeasonings mills and dries (both air and kiln) his own boards from tree boules sourced from felled trees in London and Home Counties. He has a stock holding in Blackhorse Workshop, Walthamstow, E17, London with the usual English hardwoods like oak, ash, sycamore, elm, poplar, yew and especially London plane/lacewood available. He’s into boards with spalted, flamed, pippy, waney edged, quarter sawn characteristics.


----------



## danst96

I visited these guys for the first time this week and found them very good:

Country: *England*
Region: *North Yorks*
Vendor name: *Duffield Timber*
Town/City: *Ripon (25 mins from Harrogate)*
Hobby friendly (yes or no): *Yes*
Self select: *Yes*
Home delivery (yes or no): *not sure/i think so*
Online ordering (yes or no): *no*
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): *yes*
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes*
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes Sawn Timber From American Hardwood | Clear Grade Softwoods*
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):*yes *
Manufactured boards (yes or no): *Standard hardwood ply but no laminated ply*
Turning blanks (yes or no): *very limited*
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): *large*
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): *yes, cut to the exact length for my project*
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): *were helpful and friendly and had a large selection of hardwoods to choose from in varying thicknesses/lengths. Pricing is average.*


----------



## ClarkeHome

Shelmore Timber
Campions Buildings
Manor Drive
Norbury Junction
Stafford
ST20 0RL

⁠[email protected]
⁠ 01785 284718

Sustainable hardwood grown on the sawmills own estate plus imported hardwood and some exotics.


----------



## BHwoodworking

duffeild timber, melmerby, rippon









Duffield Timber | Family-Owned Timber & Machine Merchants


We are not your regular timber & timber machine merchants, we are timber specialists with 50+ years experience promising excellence from forest to finish.




www.duffieldtimber.com


----------



## Britman

I'd like to add to the list.

Brooks Timber






Brooks Bros Timber – Hardwoods, Softwoods, Mouldings, Doors, Decking Suppliers







www.brookstimber.com





I have not used them, was only told about them today as they have a yard in Skelmersdale which is kind of close to me. They do have Online ordering.

*Maldon* (Head Office):
Blackwater Place, The Causeway, Maldon, Essex CM9 4GG
Telephone: 01621 877400
Fax: 01621 859054

*Danbury*:
The Timber Yard, off Runsell Lane, Danbury, Essex CM3 4PG
Telephone: 01245 221700
Fax: 01245 223121

*Nottingham*:
Lenton Lane, Nottingham NG7 2PR
Telephone: 0115 993 1111
Fax: 0115 993 1151

*Skelmersdale*:
1-3 Glebe Road, Gillibrands, Skelmersdale Lancashire WN8 9JP
Telephone: 01695 553700
Fax: 01695 553705

*Brooks Bros (UK) Ltd
Home Grown Timber Division*
(formerly Sewstern Timber Services)

Gunby Road, Sewstern, Nr Grantham, Lincolnshire NG33 5RD
Telephone: 01476 861097
Fax: 01476 860231


----------



## Noho12C

Home | Shelmore Timber

Country: *England*
Region: *West Midlands*
Vendor name: *Shelmore Timber*
Town/City: *Stafford*
Hobby friendly (yes or no): *yes*
Self select: *Maybe*
Home delivery (yes or no): *yes*
Online ordering (yes or no): *via email/phone*
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): *not sure*
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): *yes
Ash
Beech and Spalted Beech
English Oak
Sweet Chestnut
Sycamore*

Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
*American Ash
American Hard Maple
American Red Oak 
American White Oak
American Tulipwood
American Black Walnut

Dark Red Meranti
European CND Steamed Beech*

Tropical Timber
*Afrormosia 
Afzelia 
Guarea 
Iroko 
American Mohogany
Padouk 
Sapele 
Utile 
Wenge*

Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
*Cedar of Lebanon
Douglas Fir
Larch
Redwood, Coast and Giant
Yew*

Manufactured boards (yes or no): no

Turning blanks (yes or no): no

Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): small/medium

Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): yes

Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor):
*Very nice people, quick to answer email and provide quote
prices seem very good. I ordered the following (incl VAT)
White oak 1" : 45.90 gbp per cuft
White oak 2" : 73.20 gbp per cuft
Tulipwood 1" : 22.74 gbp per cuft
Order placed on Wednesday, timber delivered on Thursday noon
I havent worked on the Tulipwood yet, but milled all the oak (4 cuft) and all boards were absolutely clean. By far the cleanest wood I have ever received
I will definitely reorder from them.*


----------



## paulrbarnard

Timbersource

Country: *England*
Region: *Somerset*
Vendor name: *TimberSource*
Town/City: *Waterlip, Shepton Mallet*
Hobby friendly (yes or no): *yes*
Self select: *Yes*
Home delivery (yes or no): *yes*
Online ordering (yes or no): *yes* 
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): prices on-line so *yes* if you take your phone...
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
*Air dried Green Oak
European Beech
European Kiln Dried Oak*


Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
*American Tulipwood
American Black Walnut
American White Ash
American Cherry
American Hard Maple
American White Oak*

Tropical Timber
*Yellow Balau
Dark Red MerantiWest African Ibigbo
West African Iroko
West African Sapele
Keruing
West African Wenge*

Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):
*British Western Red Cedar
American Douglas Fir
Sothern Yellow Pine
European Douglas Fir
Siberian Larch
Scandinavian Redwood Pine*

Manufactured boards (yes or no): *no*

Turning blanks (yes or no): *don't know*

Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): *small/medium*

Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): *yes*

Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor):
*Timber available in Sawn boards, Cut to width, planed all round, fully dimensioned. Can order by thickness, length and width or m3
Also available laminated as worktops, flooring, T&G, Shiplap etc (they have moulding service)
Excellent service and no issues changing orders. I have picked up in the past and they help load the trailer. Delivery is available (only option currently due to Covid)
They also have a timber framing business so excellent source for framing sized timbers green Oak..*


----------



## Gardener

Newbie_Neil said:


> *You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.
> 
> Ireland*
> 
> 
> *Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​County KildareThe carpentry StoreNaas------------Notes The Carpentry StoreDublinAbbey WoodsDublin 12------------Notes WIPDublinBrooksInchicore, Dublin 12------------Notes WIPDublinMorgans TimberClondalkin, Dublin 22------------Notes WIPDublinQuinn HardwoodsDublin 12YesSelf SelectCan arrangeNoNoNoYesRed DealNoNoSmallNoNotes Quinn HardwoodsDublinWoodworkersTerenure, Dublin 6W------------Notes WIP


good idea !


----------



## David Swallow

Newbie_Neil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am setting up a list of *UK and Ireland* timber yards and the offerings that they provide.
> 
> 
> *ADDING a new timber yard/s?*
> Please post *JUST* the name of the yard, it's location and, if known, the web site address in this thread (*NOT ANY DETAILS such as opening times*). The detail will be added in a separate 'Notes' thread, once the yard has been set up.
> 
> 
> *POSTING DETAILS about a timber yard?*
> Please click 'Notes' on the right hand side for the yard that you want to update. If it says *Notes WIP* it means that the yard is set up, but we are not yet ready to request details about the yard. There is sometimes a short wait for detail requests, this is so that we do not fill the board with timber yard threads.
> 
> 
> *NB We STRONGLY RECOMMEND that you CHECK OPENING DAYS AND TIMES.
> 
> 
> NEW to BUYING Hardwood?*
> If you are new to buying hardwood, you MUST READ this EXCELLENT thread by Custard.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neil
> 
> For *Veneers* please see Capital Crispin (London).
> 
> *You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.
> 
> England*
> 
> 
> *Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​BerkshireBarlows WoodyardNewbury------------Notes Barlows Woodyard NewburyBristolRobbins TimberBristolYesNoYesSee NotesNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Robbins TimberBristolEastman TimberBedminster, Bristol------------Notes Eastman TimberCambridgeshireMAC TimbersPeterboroughYesSelf SelectNoNoPer Cu FtYesYesLimitedNoYes1 manYesNotes MAC TimbersCheshireRichard Potter TimberNantwichVeryNoYesNoYesYesYesYesYesYesMicroYesNotes Richard Potter TimberCornwallCornwall HardwoodCamborneYesSelf, BY APPT?NoNoYesNoNoNoYesSmallYesNotes Cornwall HardwoodCornwallWoodstockFalmouthYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesSometimesYesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes WoodstockCumbriaG &amp; S Specialist TimberPenrith---------Yes--Notes G &amp; S Specialist TimberDevonBeach BrothersExeter------------Notes Beach BrothersDevonNew World TimberExeter------------Notes New World TimberDerbyshireCharles Gregory &amp; SonsTansley, Matlock------------Notes Charles GregoryDerbyshireSV TimberIlkeston------------Notes SV TimberDorsetChristchurch TimberChristchurch------------Notes Christchurch TimberEast SussexHome of WoodRye---------Yes--Notes Home of WoodEssexBlumsom TimberBarkingNoEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes BlumsomsEssexHardwood Offcut ShopBrentwoodYesSelf Select??YesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Hardwood Offcut ShopEssexThorogoodsArdleigh, ColchesterYesSee Notes??NoYesYesYes??Large?Notes ThorogoodsGloucestershireInternational TimberParkend, Lydney------------Notes International TimberGloucestershireNicks timberGloucesterSee NotesSee NotesYesNoNoSee NotesSee NotesYesYes?MediumYesNotes Nicks TimberHampshireBamptonsSouthamptonYesSelf Select?NoNoYesYesYesYesNoSmallYesNotes BamptonsHampshireChandlers Ford TimberEastleighVerySelf SelectLocallyNoNoNo, but will orderNo, but will orderYesYesNoSmallYesNotes Chandlers Ford TimberHampshireGerry&#39;s TimberAndoverYesSelf Select?NoNoYes?YesYesNoSmallYesNotes Gerry&#39;s TimberHampshireGoodwillieWaterloovilleYesSelf SelectYesNoPer Cu FtYesSometimesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Goodwillie TimberHampshireSoffe TimberSouthampton------------Notes Soffe TimberHampshireTotton TimberTotton, SouthamptonReasonablySelf SelectYesLimitedNoLimitedLimitedYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Totton TimberHerefordshireGood brothersLeominster------------Notes Good BrothersHerefordshireWhitney SawmillsWhitney-on-Wye, Hereford------------Notes Whitney SawmillsHertfordshireChiltern TimberHemel HempsteadSee NotesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesYesYesYesMediumYes, chargeableNotes Chiltern TimberHertfordshireGreen TimberSawbridgeworth------------Notes Green TimberHertfordshireTernexWelwynSee NotesSelf SelectSee NotesNoNoOak, sometimesLimitedYesNo, but will orderNoMediumYesNotes TernexHertfordshireWatford TimberWatford------------Notes Watford TimberKentEast Kent TimberChartham, Canterbury------------Notes WIPKentJW TimberMarden, TonbridgeSee NotesSelf Select if quietYesNoNoLimitedYesLimitedYesNoMediumNoNotes JW TimberKentMorgan TimberRochesterYesEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesSee NotesLargeYesNotes Morgan TimberKentStiles and BatesSutton, DoverYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectYesYesYesSee NotesSee NotesYesNoYesSmallYesNotes Stiles and BatesKentTimberlineTonbridgeYesSelf SelectYesYesSomeSee NotesSee NotesSee NotesNoYes1 ManYesNotes TimberlineKentWealden OakEdenbridge------------Notes Wealden OakLeicestershireRowan Woodland ProductsWhitwickYesYes, see notesLarge ordersNoYesYesNoNoNoYes1 man & 1 woman?Notes RowanLeicestershireSV TimberSouth WigstonYes, See NoteSupervisedYesYesNo, OnlineNoNoYes, See NotesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes SV TimberLeicestershireWhitmoresClaybrooke MagnaFairlyAppointmentYesNoNoYesYesYesNo?Med/Lge?Notes WhitmoresLincolnshireLincolnshire WoodcraftStamfordYesSelf SelectYesYesYesLimitedLimitedNoNoYes1 Man?Notes Lincolnshire WoodcraftLondonCapital Crispin (VENEERS)Beckton ,LondonYesSelf Select-No-VeneersVeneersNoNoNo--Notes Capital CrispinLondonMoss & CoPerivale------------Notes Moss & CoLondonE Roberts TimberEdmontonYesSelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumNoNotes E RobertsLondonSL HardwoodsCroydonYes-YesYes----Yes-MediumYesNotes SL HardwoodsWest MidlandsDawson Brothers TimberDudley------------Notes Dawson BrothersNorthantsEnglish Hardwoods
> Geddington SawmillGeddingtonYesCall firstSelf SelectNo?NoNoNo1 ManYesNotes English HardwoodsNorthantsAndy HarrisonKetteringYesCall firstSelf SelectYesNoSomeSomeSomeYesNo1 ManYesNotes Andy HarrisonNottinghamshireBrooks BrothersNottingham------------Notes Brooks BrothersNottinghamshireCarlton WoodmillCrewell------------Notes Carlton WoodmillNottinghamshireGibbs & DandyNottingham------------Notes Gibbs and DandyOxfordshireAcorn TimberKingston Bagpuize, Abingdon------------Notes Acorn TimberOxfordshireBarlows WoodyardCombe MillYes, See NoteSelf Select &AppointmentNoNoNoNoNoPressure TreatedNoNoMedium?OxfordshireCJ Clarke TimberWitneyNoWith DifficultyYesNoNoSomeNoYesYesNoMediumYesNotes CJ ClarkeOxfordshireDeep In WoodBesselsleigh, AbingdonYesSelf Select, By ApptLocallyNoSomeYesLimitedNoNoNo1 man bandYesNotes Deep in WoodOxfordshireEynsham Park SawmillNorth Leigh, WitneyYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesNoYesNoNoMediumYesNotes Eynsham ParkOxfordshireTimbmetStanford In The ValeNoNoSee NoteNoNoLimitedYesSee NoteYesNoLargeNoNotes TimbmetOxfordshireAK TimmsBrize NortonYesSelf SelectYes?No?NoYesYesNoBuilders MerchantsYesNotes AK TimmsSomersetInteresting TimbersEmborough, Near WellsYesBy AppointmentYesNo, by Email or PhoneNoYesNoSomeNoYesSmallYesNotes Interesting TimbersSomersetTaunton TimberTauntonYesSelf SelectLocallyNoMostlyYesYesYesYesSee NotesSmallSee NotesNotes Taunton TimberSomersetYandlesMartockYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesSomeSomeYesLargeYesNotes YandlesStaffordshireHymor TimberStoke-on-TrentYesSelf Select See NotesYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Hymor TimberSurreySurrey TimbersGuildfordYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Surrey TimbersWest SussexEnglish Woodlands TimberCockingYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYes?NoNo?Med/LgeYesNotes English Woodlands TimberWest SussexW L WestSelham, PetworthYesYesYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMed/LgeYesNotes WL WestWarwickshireSykes TimberAtherstoneYesSelf Select in Offcuts Area Appnt Main YardYesNoYes Offcuts, No in YardYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Sykes TimberWiltshireBarlows WoodyardPewsey------------Notes Barlows Woodyard PewseyWiltshireEast Brothers TimberSalisbury------------Notes East BrothersWiltshireTimportsCastle Eaton, SwindonYes, Ring FirstYesYesNoNoNoOnly Oak, All GradesNoNoNoSmallYesNotes TimportsWiltshireTyler HardwoodsShalbourne, MarlboroughNot ReallySelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYes?NoVery LargeNoNotes Tyler HardwoodsWiltshireVastern TimberRoyal Wootton BassettNot ReallyMachined Oak OnlyYesNoNoYes?NoNoNoLargeNoNotes Vastern TimberWorcestershireDavies TimberWythallSee NotesSee NotesYesYesNoSomeSomeYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Davies TimberWorcestershireGood TimberDroitwich------------Notes Good TimberNorth YorkshireDuffield TimberMelmerby, RiponYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectSee NotesNoYesLimitedYesYesNoYesLargeYesNotes Duffield TimberNorth YorkshireScawton SawmillScawton, ThirskMostly, see NotesKind of, see NotesYesYesNoYesLimitedDouglas FirYesNoSmallYesNotes Scawton SawmillWest YorkshireBritish HardwoodsKeighley------------Notes British Hardwoods


Glenmere Timber in Market Harborough. Glenmere Timber. Good choice of hardwoods from America and Europe and I have never had any quality issues. You can’t pick out your own but helpful on the phone.


----------



## 6x4

Country: Scotland
Region Glasgow
Vendor name: Paterson timber
Town/City: Glasgow
Hobby friendly (yes or no): yes, but phone ahead. They will quote off a cut list / design. 
Self select: yes
Home delivery (yes or no): no
Online ordering (yes or no): no
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): no - telephone, they will provide a quote 
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): yes, too long to list, stockist on website
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): yes, as above
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): yes, as above
Manufactured boards (yes or no): yes 
Turning blanks (yes or no): no
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): large warehouse, pallets/packs moved around by forklift. Call ahead to lift down/open pack. 
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): part - will supply horses, you supply the saw/sawyer
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor):








Paterson timber Limited


Timber merchants in Glasgow supplying joinery quality hardwoods, softwoods and veneered products.




www.paterson-timber.com


----------



## 6x4

Country: Scotland
Region Glasgow 
Vendor name: Reid Timber
Town/City: Glasgow 
Hobby friendly (yes or no):yes
Self select:yes
Home delivery (yes or no): partial
Online ordering (yes or no): partial 
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): yes
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):yes
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species - yes, 

Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known):no
Manufactured boards (yes or no):no
Turning blanks (yes or no): YES
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.) one person
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): Yes
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor):

All dressed boards
Online ordering for smaller stock, large collection only
Supplies turners and luthiers, carvers etc. exotics 
Will cut/sell part boards
Stock and hours may vary - do check






Online Timber Sales - Reid Timber


Specialising in Guitar, Gunstock and dimensioned timber blocks in a variety of Hardwood species. Available online ex stock with rapid delivery or in store in Glasgow on Wednesdays and Saturdays.




www.reidtimber.co.uk


----------



## ArtieFufkin

Unfortunaly Acorn Timber have closed down - will need removing from the Oxfordshire list.






Acorn Timber Supplies closes after 37 years in business - Timber Trades Journal Online


The company, founded by directors Roger Goodchild and David Keeling, cited the expiry of its lease in Kingston Bagpuize near Abingdon as the principal reason behind the closure on July 30.The age of the directors and increasing difficulty sourcing...



www.ttjonline.com


----------



## Smeghead

Country: England
Region: Hull - East Yorkshire
Vendor name: N R Burnett Ltd
Town/City: Hull
Hobby friendly (yes or no): Yes (or were with me)
Self select: With supervision
Home delivery (yes or no): Yes
Online ordering (yes or no): Yes (but not direct checkout. they call you back for payment)
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): No
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): Yes
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): Yes
Softwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): Yes
Manufactured boards (yes or no): Yes
Turning blanks (yes or no): Not sure, but don't think so.
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): Commercial Wood Yard.
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): Yes (if you ask nicely)
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): N.R. Burnett Timber Specialists - Trade & Public, Hull, Yorkshire Very friendly staff and were helpful when i wanted some maple and sapele. cut the boards in half so they would fit in my car. had some red cedar delivered. please note that this is a commercial yard and not really geared towards the walk in customer (although they will help if they can). They let me walk in and pick the boards i wanted (with supervision as forklifts operating). I'm in touch with them again at the moment after some walnut.


----------



## Jones

John Richards and son, Pentraeth, Anglesey, North Wales. 
Stock of varied hard and softwood, native and imported.also sheet material.
Most timbers can be ordered if not stocked, quality is high, they don't keep poor quality boards.
Not particularly diy friendly they sell at trade prices so don't want to spend too much time for a small sale.
Can machine, saw and plane if needed.


----------



## minotauruk

Country: UK
Region West Yorkshire
Vendor name: Niche Timbers
Town/City: Wakefield/Ossett
Self select: Yes
Home delivery (yes or no): Yes
Online ordering (yes or no): no
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): Yes
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): CND Beech, Oak, Pippy Oak Slabs
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): Cherry, Maple, Ash, White Oak, Tulipwood, Black Walnut, Iroko, Sapele, Jelutong
Turning blanks (yes or no): some
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): large
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no):
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): Home • Niche Timbers


----------



## 668hrn

Newbie_Neil said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am setting up a list of *UK and Ireland* timber yards and the offerings that they provide.
> 
> 
> *ADDING a new timber yard/s?*
> Please post *JUST* the name of the yard, it's location and, if known, the web site address in this thread (*NOT ANY DETAILS such as opening times*). The detail will be added in a separate 'Notes' thread, once the yard has been set up.
> 
> 
> *POSTING DETAILS about a timber yard?*
> Please click 'Notes' on the right hand side for the yard that you want to update. If it says *Notes WIP* it means that the yard is set up, but we are not yet ready to request details about the yard. There is sometimes a short wait for detail requests, this is so that we do not fill the board with timber yard threads.
> 
> 
> *NB We STRONGLY RECOMMEND that you CHECK OPENING DAYS AND TIMES.
> 
> 
> NEW to BUYING Hardwood?*
> If you are new to buying hardwood, you MUST READ this EXCELLENT thread by Custard.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Neil
> 
> For *Veneers* please see Capital Crispin (London).
> 
> *You'll need to scroll right for the LINK TO WOOD YARD NOTES IN THE FINAL COLUMN.
> 
> England*
> 
> 
> *Region*​*Timber yard*​*Town/City*​*Hobby Friendly*​*Self Select or Appointment*​*Home Delivery*​*Online Ordering*​*Prices Visible at Yard*​*Domestic Hardwoods*​*Other Hardwoods*​*Softwoods*​*Manufactured Boards*​*Turning Blanks*​*Size*​*Cut Lengths for Car*​*Notes*​BerkshireBarlows WoodyardNewbury------------Notes Barlows Woodyard NewburyBristolRobbins TimberBristolYesNoYesSee NotesNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Robbins TimberBristolEastman TimberBedminster, Bristol------------Notes Eastman TimberCambridgeshireMAC TimbersPeterboroughYesSelf SelectNoNoPer Cu FtYesYesLimitedNoYes1 manYesNotes MAC TimbersCheshireRichard Potter TimberNantwichVeryNoYesNoYesYesYesYesYesYesMicroYesNotes Richard Potter TimberCornwallCornwall HardwoodCamborneYesSelf, BY APPT?NoNoYesNoNoNoYesSmallYesNotes Cornwall HardwoodCornwallWoodstockFalmouthYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesSometimesYesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes WoodstockCumbriaG &amp; S Specialist TimberPenrith---------Yes--Notes G &amp; S Specialist TimberDevonBeach BrothersExeter------------Notes Beach BrothersDevonNew World TimberExeter------------Notes New World TimberDerbyshireCharles Gregory &amp; SonsTansley, Matlock------------Notes Charles GregoryDerbyshireSV TimberIlkeston------------Notes SV TimberDorsetChristchurch TimberChristchurch------------Notes Christchurch TimberEast SussexHome of WoodRye---------Yes--Notes Home of WoodEssexBlumsom TimberBarkingNoEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes BlumsomsEssexHardwood Offcut ShopBrentwoodYesSelf Select??YesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Hardwood Offcut ShopEssexThorogoodsArdleigh, ColchesterYesSee Notes??NoYesYesYes??Large?Notes ThorogoodsGloucestershireInternational TimberParkend, Lydney------------Notes International TimberGloucestershireNicks timberGloucesterSee NotesSee NotesYesNoNoSee NotesSee NotesYesYes?MediumYesNotes Nicks TimberHampshireBamptonsSouthamptonYesSelf Select?NoNoYesYesYesYesNoSmallYesNotes BamptonsHampshireChandlers Ford TimberEastleighVerySelf SelectLocallyNoNoNo, but will orderNo, but will orderYesYesNoSmallYesNotes Chandlers Ford TimberHampshireGerry&#39;s TimberAndoverYesSelf Select?NoNoYes?YesYesNoSmallYesNotes Gerry&#39;s TimberHampshireGoodwillieWaterloovilleYesSelf SelectYesNoPer Cu FtYesSometimesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Goodwillie TimberHampshireSoffe TimberSouthampton------------Notes Soffe TimberHampshireTotton TimberTotton, SouthamptonReasonablySelf SelectYesLimitedNoLimitedLimitedYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Totton TimberHerefordshireGood brothersLeominster------------Notes Good BrothersHerefordshireWhitney SawmillsWhitney-on-Wye, Hereford------------Notes Whitney SawmillsHertfordshireChiltern TimberHemel HempsteadSee NotesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesYesYesYesMediumYes, chargeableNotes Chiltern TimberHertfordshireGreen TimberSawbridgeworth------------Notes Green TimberHertfordshireTernexWelwynSee NotesSelf SelectSee NotesNoNoOak, sometimesLimitedYesNo, but will orderNoMediumYesNotes TernexHertfordshireWatford TimberWatford------------Notes Watford TimberKentEast Kent TimberChartham, Canterbury------------Notes WIPKentJW TimberMarden, TonbridgeSee NotesSelf Select if quietYesNoNoLimitedYesLimitedYesNoMediumNoNotes JW TimberKentMorgan TimberRochesterYesEscorted, No ApptYesNoNoYesYesYesYesSee NotesLargeYesNotes Morgan TimberKentStiles and BatesSutton, DoverYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectYesYesYesSee NotesSee NotesYesNoYesSmallYesNotes Stiles and BatesKentTimberlineTonbridgeYesSelf SelectYesYesSomeSee NotesSee NotesSee NotesNoYes1 ManYesNotes TimberlineKentWealden OakEdenbridge------------Notes Wealden OakLeicestershireRowan Woodland ProductsWhitwickYesYes, see notesLarge ordersNoYesYesNoNoNoYes1 man & 1 woman?Notes RowanLeicestershireSV TimberSouth WigstonYes, See NoteSupervisedYesYesNo, OnlineNoNoYes, See NotesLimitedNoSmallYesNotes SV TimberLeicestershireWhitmoresClaybrooke MagnaFairlyAppointmentYesNoNoYesYesYesNo?Med/Lge?Notes WhitmoresLincolnshireLincolnshire WoodcraftStamfordYesSelf SelectYesYesYesLimitedLimitedNoNoYes1 Man?Notes Lincolnshire WoodcraftLondonCapital Crispin (VENEERS)Beckton ,LondonYesSelf Select-No-VeneersVeneersNoNoNo--Notes Capital CrispinLondonMoss & CoPerivale------------Notes Moss & CoLondonE Roberts TimberEdmontonYesSelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumNoNotes E RobertsLondonSL HardwoodsCroydonYes-YesYes----Yes-MediumYesNotes SL HardwoodsWest MidlandsDawson Brothers TimberDudley------------Notes Dawson BrothersNorthantsEnglish Hardwoods
> Geddington SawmillGeddingtonYesCall firstSelf SelectNo?NoNoNo1 ManYesNotes English HardwoodsNorthantsAndy HarrisonKetteringYesCall firstSelf SelectYesNoSomeSomeSomeYesNo1 ManYesNotes Andy HarrisonNottinghamshireBrooks BrothersNottingham------------Notes Brooks BrothersNottinghamshireCarlton WoodmillCrewell------------Notes Carlton WoodmillNottinghamshireGibbs & DandyNottingham------------Notes Gibbs and DandyOxfordshireAcorn TimberKingston Bagpuize, Abingdon------------Notes Acorn TimberOxfordshireBarlows WoodyardCombe MillYes, See NoteSelf Select &AppointmentNoNoNoNoNoPressure TreatedNoNoMedium?OxfordshireCJ Clarke TimberWitneyNoWith DifficultyYesNoNoSomeNoYesYesNoMediumYesNotes CJ ClarkeOxfordshireDeep In WoodBesselsleigh, AbingdonYesSelf Select, By ApptLocallyNoSomeYesLimitedNoNoNo1 man bandYesNotes Deep in WoodOxfordshireEynsham Park SawmillNorth Leigh, WitneyYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesNoYesNoNoMediumYesNotes Eynsham ParkOxfordshireTimbmetStanford In The ValeNoNoSee NoteNoNoLimitedYesSee NoteYesNoLargeNoNotes TimbmetOxfordshireAK TimmsBrize NortonYesSelf SelectYes?No?NoYesYesNoBuilders MerchantsYesNotes AK TimmsSomersetInteresting TimbersEmborough, Near WellsYesBy AppointmentYesNo, by Email or PhoneNoYesNoSomeNoYesSmallYesNotes Interesting TimbersSomersetTaunton TimberTauntonYesSelf SelectLocallyNoMostlyYesYesYesYesSee NotesSmallSee NotesNotes Taunton TimberSomersetYandlesMartockYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYesYesSomeSomeYesLargeYesNotes YandlesStaffordshireHymor TimberStoke-on-TrentYesSelf Select See NotesYesNoNoYesYesYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Hymor TimberSurreySurrey TimbersGuildfordYesSelf SelectYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMediumYesNotes Surrey TimbersWest SussexEnglish Woodlands TimberCockingYesSelf SelectYesYesYesYes?NoNo?Med/LgeYesNotes English Woodlands TimberWest SussexW L WestSelham, PetworthYesYesYesNoYesYesYesYesNoYesMed/LgeYesNotes WL WestWarwickshireSykes TimberAtherstoneYesSelf Select in Offcuts Area Appnt Main YardYesNoYes Offcuts, No in YardYesYesYesYesNoLargeYesNotes Sykes TimberWiltshireBarlows WoodyardPewsey------------Notes Barlows Woodyard PewseyWiltshireEast Brothers TimberSalisbury------------Notes East BrothersWiltshireTimportsCastle Eaton, SwindonYes, Ring FirstYesYesNoNoNoOnly Oak, All GradesNoNoNoSmallYesNotes TimportsWiltshireTyler HardwoodsShalbourne, MarlboroughNot ReallySelf SelectYesNoNoYesYesYes?NoVery LargeNoNotes Tyler HardwoodsWiltshireVastern TimberRoyal Wootton BassettNot ReallyMachined Oak OnlyYesNoNoYes?NoNoNoLargeNoNotes Vastern TimberWorcestershireDavies TimberWythallSee NotesSee NotesYesYesNoSomeSomeYesYesNoMediumYesNotes Davies TimberWorcestershireGood TimberDroitwich------------Notes Good TimberNorth YorkshireDuffield TimberMelmerby, RiponYes, Highly RecommendedSelf SelectSee NotesNoYesLimitedYesYesNoYesLargeYesNotes Duffield TimberNorth YorkshireScawton SawmillScawton, ThirskMostly, see NotesKind of, see NotesYesYesNoYesLimitedDouglas FirYesNoSmallYesNotes Scawton SawmillWest YorkshireBritish HardwoodsKeighley------------Notes British Hardwoods


Luton Green Sawmill, Payhembury, Honiton, Devon EX14 3HZ


----------



## mark w

Plus 1 for Timbersource at Waterlip.


----------



## jimbob01

I have to say I went to taunton timber last week and its a small family run yard with nice people and good price s.. I would recommend


----------



## minotauruk

Country: UK
Region West Yorkshire
Vendor name: Creative Wood Trade
Town/City: Leeds
Self select: Yes
Home delivery (yes or no): Yes
Online ordering (yes or no): Yes
Prices visible at the yard (yes or no): Yes
Domestic hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): No
Other hardwoods (yes or no, or list the available species if known): no, mainly sheet and softwood timber materials
Size of shop (small, medium, large, one person, etc.): large
Cut lengths for car transport (yes or no): Yes
Notes (include links to other threads on UKW about the vendor): Home | Creative Wood Trade Very competitive on prices for sheet and softwood timbers (construction) and great service


----------

